# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  απο φολεγανδρο για καλοκαιρινο link

## ektokseythra$

υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να πιασω καποιον απο εσας εκει στην κρητη? ενδιαφερομαι κυρίως για το καλοκαιρι αλλα αυτα ολα ειναι πολυ φλου ακομα... για αρχη πειτε μου αν γινεται και μετα βλεπουμε. ΑΝ ολα πανε τελεια ισως φτιαχτει και fwn (το οποιο βλεπω ποιο χλωμο και απο τα συννεφα λογω ελλειψης συμμετοχων).

----------


## bedrock

εχω ξενοδοχειο εκει!!!

ελα ρε συντεκνε!!!

----------


## ektokseythra$

που ρε??? τωρα εισαι αθηνα?


παντως για να μην ξεφευγουμε απαντησε και στο τοπικ...

----------


## bedrock

εχθες γυρισα!!!

πριν την χωρα 500 μετρα..Αθηναίος Hotel....

----------

